# Child Visa Timelines



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi,

Just now saw the Child visa timelines(India) is around 14months !!
(Unable to paste URL- CURRENT AVERAGE PROCESSING TIMES - Australian High Commission[/url])

I'm really worried, can anyone let me know if some cases will be given priority......i was about to lodge my child's visa application & thought it should take 3months only as we've a PR.

Help me know if I can take my child initially on tourist visa while the other visa is under process ??

regds,
honey_comb


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you mean this link:
Client Service Charter

Yes it's unfortunate about the 14 months, it would have been better to apply onshore because the average time is only 8 months.

If the baby had been born in Australia it would have simplified matters too.

For some visas people come over on a tourist visa while they wait for a decision but there are some visas which, when applied for offshore, need you to also be offshore to be granted the visa...so I'm unsure about this.


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

_Sarah_ said:


> I think you mean this link:
> Client Service Charter
> 
> Yes it's unfortunate about the 14 months, it would have been better to apply onshore because the average time is only 8 months.
> ...




OMG......thats terrible.....I guess need to see some other way to take my child along.
Thanks Sarah for sharing info........let me know if you find out anything else about child Visa.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

take the child on tourist visa, apply offshore, when you have CO, he/she will contact you, tell them you are onshore, as and when the visa is about to be granted, they will inform you and then you can go to newzealand or singapore and get the visa stamped there, else take teh child there, apply onshore. makes life easier


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> take the child on tourist visa, apply offshore, when you have CO, he/she will contact you, tell them you are onshore, as and when the visa is about to be granted, they will inform you and then you can go to newzealand or singapore and get the visa stamped there, else take teh child there, apply onshore. makes life easier


Thnx Anj1976, I'm planning to apply both the visas offshore.
Really wonder why a child visa would take 14months though


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

honey_comb said:


> Thnx Anj1976, I'm planning to apply both the visas offshore.
> Really wonder why a child visa would take 14months though


 No idea really, we still haven't got ours and we leave the country in a week for Australia! We applied Nov last year, they told us 5 month wait as the UK is low risk but 9 months on and we still dont have it! 

I'm baffled why children would be involved in the low risk/ high risk assessments. What risk is a 13 month old baby to anyone


----------



## honey_comb (Jul 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> No idea really, we still haven't got ours and we leave the country in a week for Australia! We applied Nov last year, they told us 5 month wait as the UK is low risk but 9 months on and we still dont have it!
> 
> I'm baffled why children would be involved in the low risk/ high risk assessments. What risk is a 13 month old baby to anyone


ohhh.....then how do you plan to take your children.....do they have Long stay visit visa ?
For how many months they got it for ?

Best of luck with your move, by the way which city you are moving ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope the baby just has an evisa which allows 3 month stays for a year. Our CO has said his child visa 'should' be granted around the 22nd Aug! But I don't trust them to have it done! 

I've told our CO we are going on the 30th with him even if it's not done and if it means we have to go offshore to validate his so be it. But it is easier for us to do this as we are from LR country and he could get the evisa easily, It took a day to be granted with no evidence etc. 

We're going to NSW, Newcastle initially to stay with the mother in law  until we find our own place nearer Sydney as DH will be studying at uni in Feb.


----------



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

I am also from India and was interested in knowing the best way to choose to apply for visa.. 

we are planning to come next yr Feb March kind.

Kindly suggest what should be the best plan I should follow.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

You have PR already? If so apply asap for the Child 101 visa, you shouldn't need an agent to do this it's quite a simple application. 

You should also apply for a 676 tourist visa requesting long stay. Hopefully the baby will be granted a 12 month stay.

Then go to Australia, ensure you tell DIAC this is what you are doing so they can let you know when you need to take the baby offshore for their visa to be granted.





PS today is the 22nd I have not had any grant email for my sons visa! And we fly on the 30th eeek


----------



## preeti (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes we have the PR. Thanks for the advice I will dot it soon..

All the best and have a safe flight..


----------

